# smoked oysters and



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

jerky. never done it but i think it will be good. what say ye?
jerky jack


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Jerky looks good...smoked oysters looks a whole lots better first, then chase em with the jerky! Then wash it all down with your favorite drink. Nap time 

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

mac, 
these came from la. joe's had them from tex. and i opted for rollo's. sorry buddy.
they say everything's bigger in tex. can you vouch for that? lol.
jack


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Got some good ones from Rollos Saturday


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Now I’m hungry again..

I used to own a gas station in Midway. We had a huge walk in cooler and sold oysters. When they were in the can‘t sell date I would take them home and throw them on the grill. They open themselves cooked that way. Circa 1976.

It was the Citgo station on the left in Midway. There was a Texaco station on the right. I would have to meet the guy from Apalachicola at 3 am to taste them. They were good and salty.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

yep, keith,
if you know how to grill oysters, the secret is to tap on them with your shucker and if they sound hollow, get the crackers and hot sauce.
jack


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Crackers and Lousyanna Hot Sauce sauce Is the only way too eat them.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

texas pete's ain't bad either.
jack


----------



## goheel (Feb 3, 2011)

Keith, Which gas station did you used to own?


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

The Citgo station on the left heading east.

We serviced and rebuilt engines, sold diesel, and fixed the dangerous 18 wheeler tires.

I was 22 at that time. I sold the station after one year and went back to plumbing.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i wonder when florida will be able to sell oysters again.
jack


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hey Jack, last trip down to Galveston I stopped by Hillman's on the way home and picked up a 50lb sack fresh off the boat. They were the size of my hand with my fingers spread. Could only eat 8 max at a time. Smoke about 2 doz, ate the rest raw, spread over 3 weeks. Even saved some shells for smoking other things like corn casserole....yummy! And yes, things are bigger in Texas!










Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

jack2 said:


> i wonder when florida will be able to sell oysters again.
> jack
> [/QUOT
> It will be around October for our wild local beds


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

i live about 4 miles from Hillmans. i eat a bunch of Galveston oysters. one of the few places that will let you taste one before buying. i love Galveston Bay oysters, but have to say that some of the best i've ever eaten were at Apalachicola.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

smooth move said:


> i live about 4 miles from Hillmans. i eat a bunch of Galveston oysters. one of the few places that will let you taste one before buying. i love Galveston Bay oysters, but have to say that some of the best i've ever eaten were at Apalachicola.


Dang, ifin I'd known you were that close I'd a stopped and said "Howdy". Yeppers, Apalachicola, just around the bend from Port St. Joe. Love the scallops there also. As a kid, I lived further down the coast in Madeira Beach.

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------

